

Start Programming Now with the FREE ebook. No CS degree needed. - fsproru
http://startprogrammingnowbook.com
 - You don&#x27;t have a Computer Science degree ?
 - You would love to create software but don’t know where to start ?
 - Want to put your software skills into real practice ?<p>If the answer to any of these question is yes, then this book is for you. I&#x27;ve been there. I don&#x27;t have a Computer Science degree. My degree is in Telecommunication Engineering and not in Software Engineering. Software was always what I wanted to do. Therefore I decided to learn it myself. I read many different books and practiced a lot. Most of books are so in depth. There was nothing that explains the most important basics of different aspects of programming. This is what this book is about. It helps you to connect the dots and start programming something useful.<p>Let me know what you think.<p>Cheers,
Alex
======
jenrobinson
Awesome book. Thanks for making it available for free!

~~~
fsproru
You're welcome. I hope it's helpful for you.

